# Christmas



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

Okay well someone has to start this thread - so it just has to be me! I am so excited for *christmas*!!!

I want to make lots of presants this year and then just buy some chocolates for my friends so they get choccys and a homemade pressie!

I need a few idea's though.

All I have so far ideas are:

Sewing Something

Making a little Bunny Box to put earringsin



*And *thats it :?

Helllp! - As I'm probably going to be off for the rest of the week I want to start making stuff!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ha ha Becca - it's only September dear!

Good idea to make presents though, I find it makes them much more personal and meaningful to the person who gets them.Of course what you make really depends on who you are giving it to, but you can't really go wrong withscrap booksand that kind of thing. It also gives you a chance to prove how well you know the person.


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry I thought it was October- Please forgive me I'm ill :?

I'll still start making pressies though!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 24, 2008)

i'm already knitting my BF's MP3 and cell phone cases for christmas, so there! and i gotthe yarn in july:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 24, 2008)

HA ha you sound like me, i have already started my christmas shopping and have started my lists of people i have to shop for and what i have already gotten.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh no Becca, you have gone down in my eyes. How could you? Its only September!  I can't believe people are thinking about this already! I think Christmas should be banned until at least November and that anyone caught talking about Christmas should receive no presents as punishment.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 24, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Oh no Becca, you have gone down in my eyes. How could you? Its only September!  I can't believe people are thinking about this already! I think Christmas should be banned until at least November and that anyone caught talking about Christmas should receive no presents as punishment.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


oh darn that means i would totally be out,lol, since i have had some presents bought in the summer time,lol.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 24, 2008)

In almost exactly 3 months from now it will be turning Christmas Day..... 


ooooh! I love Christmas! I get so excited! 

I'm super disorganised though, I wont start my shopping until the end of November at the earliest!


----------



## furryface (Sep 25, 2008)

<ducksthecarrotthrownather>

I shop year round so actually I'm about halfway done! those that are bought are wrapped and ready in the hallway ( the critter free zone) that's the only real storage space I have, but to go there they have to be wrapped or everyone will know what they are getting!

I don't really get organized till my around my birthday (Aug) then I sit down with the stash and make my list...


of course I still have to make the choc. covered pretzels....that's a day long project!( I usually end up with around 10 pounds when all is said and done)


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 25, 2008)

*furryface wrote: *


> those that are bought are wrapped and ready in the hallway


WRAPPED? WHHHHATTT? 

My God. I don't wrap until AT LEAST 23rd. Me and My Mum take turns on shutting each other out of the living room so we can wrap each others presents.

I will probably save half my November pay cheque for Christmas shopping, and get most of it done then, then buy all the little things with my Dec pay cheque. Thing is, not every year does pay-day fall before Christmas. Last year we were due to get paid on the 26TH! so they pushed it back to the 21st :biggrin2:

EDIT: Just looked on the calendar and it looks like I'll be getting paid 19th Dec, woop! I get paid every 4th Friday, so its always changing.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Oct 18, 2008)

I am so excited for my first christmas on RO 
Also I have just told my parents that Dippy is coming in on Christmas morning to "help" me unwrap my presents  I'm so happy, I better be carefull he doesnt start eating the cellotape though....


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ha ha Becca, bunnies are fun to 'help' unwrap.








:biggrin2:



I know what I'm getting Millie this year as well. Something extra special for an extra special bunster...


----------



## Becca (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG, Thats one pressie for Dippy one for Fluffball one for Benjamin and then what if Fluffball IS pregnant :shock:
That could be like 6 extra presents!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 24, 2008)

ooo oooh oooh !!!

MEEE!!! I LOOOVE CHRISTMAS!!!!!

I reapeat!
I LOOOOVE CHRISTMAS!!






yayayayayay Christmas!!!!

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 24, 2008)

It always breaks my heart to see christmas decor in stores. Exspecialy in October when Halloween and Thanksgiving haven't come or gone yet.

But I love christmas because I get cookies from my Tia!!!!! (Aunt on mother's side)

I've already got my gifts planned out..... I am ashamed

*Curtis- Bought him a hand-carved drum during Faire so he could play it (he gets a card on X-mas day)
*Mum- sculpt turtle set, representing family members.
*Da- He always wants a card and a box of candy.
(little sisters)
*Heather- Gift card to "Hip" clothing store
*Ally- go half in on webkins, or L.P.S toys with Curtis


----------



## Becca (Nov 3, 2008)

I've only got 33 days left at school until the Christmas holidays :shock:

I can't wait till Christmas the bunnies are going to be sooo spoiled!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 3, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> I've only got 33 days left at school until the Christmas holidays :shock:
> 
> I can't wait till Christmas the bunnies are going to be sooo spoiled!!


Oh don't! That means I only have 5 months and 33 days left until I finish school FOREVER!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Nov 3, 2008)

Really :shock:

Are you happy about that? Or are you happy and sad? I would be both becuase i would be happy cuz yay no more school but I will like miss the routine I've been in for over 5 years.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've only got 33 days left at school until the Christmas holidays :shock:
> ...


Argh - no way!! Is it really that soon?:shock:I don't want to leave school, I love it way too much. University just scares me!:tears2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 3, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


Well its 5 months till the end of May from Jan, so about that. Less actually, because of Feb half-term and Easter... more like 5 months.

I'm so scared about uni. I was crying over it earlier. Its gonna eb so much fun, like everyone says its the best thing they've ever done, but its so SCARY! I'm not scared about like living on my own (I kinda do that anyway) mainly about money, and my friends, and being in a completely different place! Its going to be great but I'm going to be crying alot over the summer I think! And on the last day! 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh yeah definitely Fran. I'll be weeping buckets on my last day. :tears2:

It's just that this is it. We've been at school for 14 years and now we have to step out into the big wide world and it's SO scary. I am going to miss my home, family, friends and pets so much. I feel like I am leaving so much behind to go to uni, I really really hope it is worth it.

It's not that I don't want to go to uni, but I just almost feel pushed into it. Ever since GCSEs we've been pushed towards getting good grades togo to uni and of course now there is all the stress over A2s and UCASs and personal statements and I feel like we don't get a chance to slow down and actually think what university entails. It is all academic preparation but not actually personal preparation.:?

That's just me though. I hate change. I hated it when my sister and brother went off to uni, when I had to change schools (the first time, I LOVED the second change), I hate it when people move away or die. I wish things could just stay the same for a little while.


----------



## Becca (Nov 3, 2008)

Awwh, Bunnysrule if you ever want to talk/cry whatever my PM box is open


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 3, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Oh yeah definitely Fran. I'll be weeping buckets on my last day. :tears2:
> 
> It's just that this is it. We've been at school for 14 years and now we have to step out into the big wide world and it's SO scary. I am going to miss my home, family, friends and pets so much. I feel like I am leaving so much behind to go to uni, I really really hope it is worth it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think everyone hates change! I'm sad about leaving the bunnies behind, as I won't be able to take them with me for the first year, they will have to go into the care of my Mum and I hope she does well! Even if we move into a house in 2nd year I'm going to have to be able to afford the bunnies and I hope I can do that. Its going to be difficult to afford not only their food and supplies but jabs too. I'm also going to be leaving my cat who I love! Ah, and my friends. My best friend I've known since I was 2, and its going to be so weird because he is going to go and be really popular and have loads of friends and forgot about me! And my house, and the place I live, and everything I ever knew is going to change. Like you said, I really hope all this stuff if WORTH IT. It better be good!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Becca.I'm ok really, its just things get a bit on top of me sometimes!:?However one thing I've learned in my life is to always be positive, its one thing I've had to learn the hard way! My very best friend in the world has a horrible, very serious kidney disease and because we tell each other everything I know how unfairly tough her life is therefore I've learned how hard life can be. In comparison my life feels very blessed and I am very grateful for that, therefore I always enjoy life to the max. People that know me know that I laugh about 80% of the time and always like to have a good time!

Anyhoo - sorry to bring this thread totally off topic!Back to Christmas....has anybody got more present plans? I'm seriously having to save up as I am now officially broke after having to shell out Â£100 in vets bills for my horse.:grumpy:Horse vets are the biggest money grabbers I know!!:XSo I'm now on serious saving duty till Christmas.:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah definitely Fran. I'll be weeping buckets on my last day. :tears2:
> ...




I *totally *understand all of that. I think it's something we all worry about.:hug:


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 3, 2008)

i love christmas until about dec.15... then i always turn into scrooge..lol


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 3, 2008)

Unfortunately due to overtime being cut completely and me losing my 2nd job and us trying to sell the house and move I have already talked to our teens and they understand Christmas is going to be very minimal this year. More that we are celebrating the birth of Jesus Christ and very little of the commercialism/gift giving that it has become. The true meaning will still be here though and we will still be spending the day with family and possibly friends and that is the important part.


----------



## Becca (Nov 4, 2008)

*nermal71 wrote: *


> Unfortunately due to overtime being cut completely and me losing my 2nd job and us trying to sell the house and move I have already talked to our teens and they understand Christmas is going to be very minimal this year. More that we are celebrating the birth of Jesus Christ and very little of the commercialism/gift giving that it has become. The true meaning will still be here though and we will still be spending the day with family and possibly friends and that is the important part.


Thats still cool! You can still have so much fun, make decorations, homemade gifts, bake cakes and cookies!!

We still want to know all about it :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

Its 48 days till Christmas now...

I need to start writing my christmas cards, I wish I could send christmas cards to all you lot, I'll do E-Cards instead 

How mny cards do you have to write? I'm just writing my list then I will tell you!


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh though I just realised, I will only be able to send E-Cards to people's email's I have. If you would like me to send you one (I would like to sedn as many people as possible them) please PM me your email


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my gosh becca 

i havn't even thought about who i'm gettin them for 

u obviously 

haha
daisy xoxo


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

It's not my fault LOL, I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!

I haven't started making my 'home made' gifts yet :?

Better get started heeehee

*B*_ecca_ :carrot


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

lol

might be a good idea 
ly xoxo


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 8, 2008)

Christmas....dont mention it  I havn't thought about what I am getting some friends yet, nor my mum, or dad, or brothers....ermm. lol. My nan is comeing over from cyprus to spend christmas with us...great huh? Its just a matter of time she nags at us to tidy our rooms, empty litter boxes, clean the toilet, pick up the needles from the tree etc. Anyway back to the conversation...whos having a real X-mas tree this year?


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

Omg my nan says exactly the same things  is soo annoying:grumpy:

we don't hav real christmas trees we use the same one every year till it breaks then we go get another one.
I wish we did though cuz then we could all go out and pick the perfect one

I can't wait 47 days to go :biggrin2:
daisy xoxo


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, Has anyone watched Christmas Vacation?

Best Xmas film EVER!


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

is that the one with Cameron Diaz (dunno how to spell her first name) :?

lol
daisy xoxo


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Yeah, Has anyone watched Christmas Vacation?
> 
> Best Xmas film EVER!


No no no no no - the best Christmas film is _clearly _a Muppet's Christmas Carol.:big wink:


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

I've never watched that :shock:

*B*_ecca_ :carrot


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

i LOVE that movie:inlove:
i love anything muppet or disney or children related
and if u haven't established yes i act like a child but thats okay :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> I've never watched that :shock:
> 
> *B*_ecca_ :carrot



:shock2:You need to Becca. It's brilliant! I've watched it every Christmas since I can remember!:biggrin2:

Home alone 1 & 2 are also great Christmassy films. To be honest I'm not that fond of any others, although I did watch 'The Holiday' randomly a few weeks ago and liked that so may add that to my Christmassy film list.


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my daze 'the holiday' is amazingly funny

i love it soo much and i think it's weird how it all works out in the end if i am honest 
:biggrin2:
with the brother falling in love with the american and the american falling in love with the english sister, but it was meant to be and you could see it from a mile away although it is still a good movie

daisy
xoxo


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104940/

:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

I havent seen them either LOL!


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my daze becca

i think u n fluffball and benji n dippy shuld hav a christmas movie night
lol :biggrin2:

daisy
xoxo


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

*dazzy_14 wrote: *


> oh my daze becca
> 
> i think u n fluffball and benji n dippy shuld hav a christmas movie night
> lol :biggrin2:
> ...


If I did that (and fluffball is pregnant) it would be me, fluffball, benjamin, dippy and between 2 and 6 babies LOL


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

HAHA yeah :biggrin2:

lol hav fun 

daisy xoxo


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

You may just have to come around in the Christmas hols and have a cuddle with the bunnies.


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwww

that wuld be sooooo cute
n we culd swap prezzies then??

that wuld be so fun 

Daisy
ly bmttve xoxo


----------



## Becca (Nov 9, 2008)

I have asked for this for Christmas. Isn't it great!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to start writing my Christmas list. Help! What do I want?

So far I have:

Filofax diary replacement (1 week on 2 pages)
Filofax pen
Gucci II perfume
These shoes

I'm not sure what to ask for really. My family spends a lot at Christmas. I usually get about a Â£50 present from both of my Grandparents, a Â£100 present from my Mum and various small bits from Aunties, etc. I need some smaller things to ask for!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 9, 2008)

umm i dunno
i asked for 2 cds
2 ds games
a bag
and a bunny 

daisy

xoxo


----------



## Michaela (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm getting  this in purple.


----------



## Becca (Nov 9, 2008)

I've asked for loads of stuff from thehayexperts.co.uk - its not even for me LOL there is stuff for my bunnies on my christmas list :shock:


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah, I like it. I might ask for a Classic. I've had so many iPods but they don't last long before they start going wrong. They're only built with a short life in mind! Saying that my original 1st generation iPod still works, just lasts like 10 minutes battery.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sort of looking forward to Christmas now! It's close enough now that I feel I can look at this thread 

I love Christmas, but it does scare me- I usually get really worried that the presents I'm buying people aren't enough, then buy more and go waaay over my budget! Since I'm not working now it's going to be a small budget this year. Me and Steve usually spend about Â£100 on each other, although the first Christmas we were together he got me 2 tickets to see Coldplay on Ebay so I could take my best friend 

I've no idea what I want this year. The only thing I can think of is  this lens  for my camera which is waaaay too expensive! Silly me, I just got myself new perfume and make up in America..

Michaela, you will not regret getting an iPod! I love mine! Fran, I have a Classic, and it's great  Not as pretty maybe as a Nano, but loads of storage space- I have all my pics backed up onto mine, and all my music and still 50GB left of the 80GB! 

Oh, and I'm cooking Christmas dinner this year!!! :shock::shock: My mum is working Christmas Eve night so she'll be in bed for the first half of the day


When do you guys normally start putting up your tree and decorations? Do you have real trees or fake ones?


----------



## Becca (Nov 12, 2008)

We have 5 christmas tree's!!

They are all fake though! We start putting them up on the first Saturday in December!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 12, 2008)

Aiiieeeee I'm getting SO excited for Christmas now!I help out at a primary school and the infants there are practicing for their nativity play so it's gotten me all excited!

I'm also way hyped as my 18th birthday is in December as well, on the 16th, so December will be a brilliant month for me!!:biggrin2:



Decorations go up here near the beginning of December, although the actual tree itself doesn't go up till mid-December or it would probably just be a pile of needles by New Year!


I'm not sure what I'm asking for either.:?I think (as boring as it is!) I will probably ask for money as part of my birthday/Christmas pressie as I have none and I'm supposed to be saving, as I'm going on holiday with my friends in the summer and at the moment can't afford to pay for it!:?I also have a list of DVDs/CDs/clothes etc that I'd like but my mum keeps telling me to pick something special as it is my 18th but I can't think of anything!:?


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 12, 2008)

18th birthday presents are difficult! Mines in Jan. My Grandparents are buying me an SLR  I'm pretty sure I'm getting it, as I think they are sick about me going on about it and saying 'Oh, that would make a lovely photograph'. I've even picked it, I'm asking for a Canon 450d. My Mum also told me she is buying me a sewing machine which I'm looking forward too. Don't know about my Dad. Now he's split up with his wife I'll probably be back to getting expensive but 'Dadish' presents. His wife had such good taste 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 12, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Decorations go up here near the beginning of December, although the actual tree itself doesn't go up till mid-December or it would probably just be a pile of needles by New Year!



We usually put our tree up after the first week of December. When I lived at home my parents are really funny about decorations, so they never went up until the week before. it's quite common for them not to have decorations or a tree at all! :shock: Which I think is just crazy! They don't get excited about Christmas at all. Me and Steve have a tree, and we decorate it, and put lights in our front window, but we don't normally put any other decorations up. I hate tinsel, and it's hard to find any other decorations to go on walls etc lol...

When we put our decs and trees up we should all take pics and post them in a thread! 

What does everyone do for Christmas Day? For us, it's just an excuse to have a massive family meal, and eat far too much, and drink far too much wine. But it's nice to spend the day together, properly. Steve has been coming to my parents' house with me the last couple of years too, and we go to his mum's on Boxing Day. Every Christmas Eve I go to the pub with all of my friends, and we all have a Christmas drink and exhange our secret Santa presents!

Ooh I'm really excited now. I love Christmas! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 12, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> 18th birthday presents are difficult! Mines in Jan. My Grandparents are buying me an SLR  I'm pretty sure I'm getting it, as I think they are sick about me going on about it and saying 'Oh, that would make a lovely photograph'. I've even picked it, I'm asking for a Canon 450d. My Mum also told me she is buying me a sewing machine which I'm looking forward too. Don't know about my Dad. Now he's split up with his wife I'll probably be back to getting expensive but 'Dadish' presents. His wife had such good taste
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny



Ooh, good choice Fran! I have the model down from it and I love it... Don't take the pictures I take as an indication of how good it is lol, as I'm probably not the best at them  

Are you getting any accessories with it- like other lenses, etc?


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 13, 2008)

Our decs go up when we can be bothered, usually around 2 weeks before. We have a fake tree but its a bit tatty so we will probably have a real tree this year. We don't have many other decorations. We have our stockings on the fireplace and candles and stuff all Christmassy on our mantelpiece but we don't decorate anywhere other than the living room. I'm making a wreath for the front door this year though.

For our meal, we always get given a task to do. My Mum is the eldest of three sisters, so each sisters family does something differnet. My Nan always does the turkey and roasties. Then we either get given 'nibbles' for before and after the meal, 'veg' and sides for the meal or 'puddings'. I don't know what we're doing this year. Nibbles I hope, I like making little salmon and cream cheese things and sometimes I bake special bread. For our main meal because there are so many of us we tend to go a bit overboard. We usually have a turkey (of course) two types of gravy, stuffing, parsnips, brussel sprouts, carrots, sweetcorn, roasties, homemade cranberry sauce, pigs in blankets. Then for pudding we have Christmas cake with clotted cream (I LOVE CHRISTMAS CAKE! We took it to my Mum's boyfriends house, he lives in Idaho and they HATED it, the marmite didn't go down too well either!) We usually have trifle, chocolate cake and like a fruit tart or something too. 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 13, 2008)

You're kinda the reason I'm asking for that one! My Grandad is a Canon person, and I really wanted a Nikon but hey. I remember you said somewhere that you had the one below, but the thing you missed was the live view thing which the 450d has, so that's why I'm getting it! Don't know if I'll be getting any lenses or anything. My Grandad is a photography person, so rather than getting new ones I'll probably get second hand stuff. He recently bought a 2 year old lens worth Â£300 new for Â£20 at a camera fair!!!! 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 13, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> You're kinda the reason I'm asking for that one! My Grandad is a Canon person, and I really wanted a Nikon but hey. I remember you said somewhere that you had the one below, but the thing you missed was the live view thing which the 450d has, so that's why I'm getting it! Don't know if I'll be getting any lenses or anything. My Grandad is a photography person, so rather than getting new ones I'll probably get second hand stuff. He recently bought a 2 year old lens worth Â£300 new for Â£20 at a camera fair!!!!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


Oh cool. I'm glad I helped in your choice!  

And :shock2:I SO need to get me to a camera fair!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigs in blankets! There's an idea! I'm going to make them myself this year....  The good thing about making the dinner is I'm the one who controls what we eat lol! :devil

We usually have a turkey crown, and a fillet of beef. Because my dad isn't overly keen on turkey, and Steve doesn't like it either, so we do a bit of both. Plus my brother is vegetarian, so we have to do a nut roast or something for him to. Then we have sprouts, carrots, peas, bread sauce, roast potatoes and parsnips, and gravy of course 

We're not really Christmas cake people, but we LOVE Christmas pudding!! I usually buy a really expensive one (might look into making one this year if I've enough time left), and we always turn the lights off and pour loads of brandy over the top, light it and watch it burn. Then eat it all with tons of cream  

I need ideas for a started for dinner this year- can't be anything too big because we'll never eat it all lol... 

We usually have dinner at about 3ish, and then sit around drinking and talking all afternoon, and then we'll have cold meat, cheese and biscuits, pickles etc in the evening sometime


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 14, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Ah, I like it. I might ask for a Classic. I've had so many iPods but they don't last long before they start going wrong. They're only built with a short life in mind! Saying that my original 1st generation iPod still works, just lasts like 10 minutes battery.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny



fran- my boyfriend has gone thru a coupld of ipods and has had trouble with them. i got an mp3 and it rocks! i've never had trouble with it and it gets tossed around a lot. all my boyfriends nieces and nephews have the mp3 too and they take a beating with those kids and they've never had any problems either.

becca


----------



## Becca (Nov 15, 2008)

On Christmas day we usually wake up at about 7 and this year I will go and get the bunnies to help us open our pressies. We will open our pressies in our sacks then sit around the tree and open the pressies and cards there.

Then my grandparents come round at about 11 and mum cooks Christmas dinner, we then play with our pressies eat our dinner have fun then later on we go to our Aunties and have a drink etc!!


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 15, 2008)

I dunno what we're gonna do this year but last year i woke up extremely early - like always
and me and my brother go and wake up our parents but we stay away from our sister because she is scrooge
then when everyone is awake and had breakfast we open our presents, help our mum with christmas lunch and then around 5 we go to our aunties with our cousins and we hav a family christmas with nibbles 

its always the best and i love it 

daisy
xoxo


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2008)

I am writing christmas cards 

I have now got the following people presents

Daisy 
Graice
Wendy
Fay
Meg
Emily

Thats it :?


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

Just wanted to link all the other Christmas threads here so everyone knows about each one 


How do you spend Christmas Day?

 Countdown To Christmas

 When does your tree go up?

 What is Santa bringing your Cats?

 What does Santa bring your Dogs?

Lets give this poor thread some replies I think it's safe to start asking now!
 What do YOU want for Christmas?

I think thats it!!


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

The fact that Christmas is 25 days away and that we start our advent calenders tomorrow AND we put our tree up next week has just hit me and now I'm super excited OMG


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah.....thanks becca for bumping up my thread. my sister and i love to guess all december what we are getting. then when we open our gifts we don't just rip them open but we try to guess what's in each box. it's all about anticipation:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

Pleasure  

I am going to try and open my pressies sllloowwwllly this year, I always go really fast but I'm gonna try and guess whats inside etc


----------



## Becca (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 11, 2008)

5 days till my birthday.:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Ha ha- sorry but I can't even begin to get excited about Christmas until I have had my birthday!


But in the spirit of Christmas - our Christmas tree is arriving Friday. Woo hoo!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 11, 2008)

Speaking of cameras, I need a new camera for when we go fly the hawks but it needs to be like 1/1000th of a second flash or whatever otherwise they are landing on the glove before the camera takes the pic :?


----------



## Becca (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are all the Christmas threads:

How do you spend Christmas Day?

 Countdown To Christmas

 When does your tree go up?

 What is Santa bringing your Cats?

 What does Santa bring your Dogs?

What do YOU want for Christmas?

 What was your all time Christmas present?

 What would you buy for Christmas for other RO members?

 School's out for Christmas!!

 Xmas Lights 

 How many presents under your tree?

 Christmas Food 

 Christmas Decoration pics 

 Christmas Songs 

 Christmas Photography

 Were you afraid of Santa?

My oh my theres a lot 

Becca


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 20, 2008)

5 days :shock:


----------



## Becca (Dec 20, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> 5 days :shock:


I know 
How cool!!


I'm making Christmas pictures!!

And Christmas cards, my art skills seem to have improved rapidly - its wierd :shock:


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

BUMP



2 DAYS UNTIL XMAS!! Well actually todays nearly finished so 1 and a bit


----------



## Becca (Dec 24, 2008)

[align=center]Happy Christmas Eve[/align]


:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 24, 2008)

No no no no no - it can't be Christmas Eve! I still have waaaay too much to do!:?

ullhair:

Does anyone else feel like Christmas has really crept up on them this year?:?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes!!

I still have to wrap up all my presents- not done a single one yet. Then I need to find a recipe for stuffing and an alternative to cranberry sauce because I can't find any in the shops! 

Also, we're doing Secret Santa tonight with all my friends at the pub and the present I ordered hasn't turned up yet! :shock: If it doesn't arrive with the post I'll either have to dash out and get something else or turn up empty handed...... :? 

And I am so tired and all I want to do is go back to bed for hours! I'm currently sat shivering on the sofa and I don't even have the energy to put the heating on lol...

HELP! :shock:

But other than that, Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## Becca (Dec 24, 2008)

OMG Jen get wrapping!!

I LOVE wrapping presents!! I'll come do yours if I get a cuddle with Dotty and Chalk 

I've just been present delivering!! I feel like Santa and I also have the Santa Tracker on 'Santa' is in Fiji at the moment


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 24, 2008)

Auckland at the moment according to mine! He moves fast!!

Michelle and Phoebe are getting presents! Woohoo! 

I do not know why I'm sat here tracking Santa and not wrapping presents LOL


----------



## Becca (Dec 24, 2008)

He is in Wellington New Zealand now !!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 24, 2008)

Those elves sure are working hard!

My final present arrived! YAY! It's for my friend, I ordered the I Can Has Cheezburger book for him- I got the idea after Jess mentioned that she got it for her birthday (thanks Jess!)

Woohoo!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Those elves sure are working hard!
> 
> My final present arrived! YAY! It's for my friend, I ordered the I Can Has Cheezburger book for him- I got the idea after Jess mentioned that she got it for her birthday (thanks Jess!)
> 
> Woohoo!



No problem!

I understand your stress Jen - I haven't even _bought _all my presents yet, let alone wrapped them!!:shock:Argh!!

I need to run down town after lunch and buy a CD for one of my friends and some felt for my mum (to make Ollie the cat's stocking with!She's already made Millie's, it's mint!), wrap my presents, take Smokey the horse's presents down to him and then get ready as I'm going out tonight for a drink with some friends. I have to make sure I'm back and in bed before 12 though - can't be catching santa!


----------



## Becca (Dec 28, 2008)

I guess its the end of this thread now


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Just till next year! :biggrin2:V-Day is coming in Febuary.


----------



## Becca (Dec 29, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Just till next year! :biggrin2:V-Day is coming in Febuary.



Dammit... I need a valentine :grumpy:


----------

